# drift fischen



## heiko666666 (13. Juli 2009)

hallo#h,beim driftfischen steckt man doch denn haken in ne makrele etc.und lääst das dann ins wasser(für oberfläche)
und jetzt ne frage :geht der köder nicht vom eigengewicht dess hakens unter?
danke und antwortet bitte auch auf schwertfisch kroatien...


----------



## Marlin1 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Heiko,

du lässt im Moment jeden Tag eine ziemlich zusammenhanglose Frage nach der anderen los.
Könntest du das ganze nicht einmal etwas strukturieren ?

Z.B. wann du wo wie und auf was fischen willst ?

Dann könnte man dir mit einer Antwort behilflich sein und nicht jeden  Tag eine neue Frage lesen.

So, jetzt meine Frage, willst du tote oder lebende Makrelen anködern ?
Wenn du lebende nimmst und richtig hakst, schwimmen diese sogar an der freien Leine schnurstraks nach unten, solange du Leine gibst. Da brauchst du dann auch für Broadbills kein Blei,
aber eigentlich verwende ich das für Amberjacks.
Für Broadbills sind Makrelen wohl nicht die besten Köder.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## rauber83 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> du lässt im Moment jeden Tag eine ziemlich zusammenhanglose Frage nach der anderen los.
> Könntest du das ganze nicht einmal etwas strukturieren ?
> ...



haha du redest mir aus der seele. das nächste mal stell ich mal ne frage rein, wie zum beispiel: welche schnurstärke zum biggame.......

nur als ergänzung.... frueher als noch longliner im desoto canyon im golf von mexiko erlaubt waren wurde nur mit 2 oder 3 makrelen am circle hook als koeder auf schwertfisch gefischt. hab mal für einen alten berufsfischer gearbeitet und der hat mich immer mit meinen squid montagen ausgelacht und dann mal photos gezeigt.... dann war ich sprachlos...


----------



## zulu (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Wenn ich daran denke , was man  so im magen von xiphias
schon alles gefunden hat kann es eigendlich egal sein was man an den haken hängt . Seeigel, seegurken und krebse waren dabei wie auch so kleine mikrofische wie massenhaft 7cm cutless, habe ich schon gesehen.

Ich glaub er frisst gerne squids, wenn er sie kriegen kann.

Für den longliner ist es aber viel praktischer und billiger wenn er makrelen nimmt.

Ich nehme gerne trachurus oder einen anderen scad,
der glänzt so schön silbrig in der nacht, ist stundenlang aktiv
und zieht  gut nach unten. 

Für heiko: auch ohne blei.

Der squid hängt ja eher schlapp herum quillt auf und wirkt
dann zumindest auf mich recht seltsam wenn er nicht bewegt wird.

Aber ich glaube dem fisch ist das egal.

Das problem ist ja eher den köder an der richtigen stelle, zur richtigen zeit, in der richtigen tiefe zu präsentieren.

#h

Z.


----------



## heiko666666 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

So, jetzt meine Frage, willst du tote oder lebende Makrelen anködern ?
Wenn du lebende nimmst und richtig hakst, schwimmen diese sogar an der freien Leine schnurstraks nach unten, solange du Leine gibst. Da brauchst du dann auch für Broadbills kein Blei,
aber eigentlich verwende ich das für Amberjacks.
Für Broadbills sind Makrelen wohl nicht die besten Köder.

Gruß
Reinhold 
__________________
Big ones only ! 


Hallo, was ist denn der ideal-köder für broadbill?
Und ich bin zwar nicht sehr voronformiert dennoch weiss ich das livebait verboten ist und jetzt zu denn fragen wo wann wieso?also ich will august in kroatien nachts vor der halbinsel murter und nicht vor denn kornaten auf schwertfisch und thun angeln als köder hatte ich eine mackrele vorgesehen weil die in allen meiner bücher für broadbill gelobt wird...
ausserdem wollte ich noch ein paar ausfahrten machen mit einem big gamer machen (mal sehen ob der uns mitnimmt für ein abendessen) aber dann kann der uns ja die stellen vor denn kornaten zeigen...und köder...(leider komme ich nicht mit meinem boot sicher vor die kornaten kaufe aber nächstes jahr ein neuses grösseres boot)
aber dah ich nicht jeden tag mit jemand rausfahren kann oder boote mieten müsst ihr mir (wenn ihr es wisst) wo vor murter es gute fangplätze gibt, wie man nachts und in welcher tiefe dort broadbills fängt und welcher köder dazu...
gruss heiko


----------



## Flatfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Also Heiko, nachdem ich mir Deine bisherigen Threads angeschaut habe, hast du Folgendes vor:

Du möchtest mit null Ahnung vom Big-Game-Fishing (ach nein, ein Buch hast Du ja gelesen |uhoh möglichst für lau auf eigene Faust auf Bluefintuna und Schwertfisch fischen (sind ja nur die wohl schwierigsten Hochseefische überhaupt).

Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen. Verarschen können sich die Leute hier alleine...

Flatfischer


----------



## heiko666666 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

hallo flatfischer ist schon möglich das thun und schwertfisch einer der schwierigsten h-fische sind aber wenn es dort wo ich hingehe nichts anderes gibt...
mit der eigenen faust stimmts au nett so ich will ja mal mit profis mit gehen (boot heisst bakul...)
gruss heiko


----------



## zulu (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Prima !
Gute idee  das mit der bakul
Da bist du bestens aufgehoben.
Da erübrigen sich alle deine fragen.
Du wirst für ein abendessen alles wichtige lernen.
Der kapitän ist sehr freundlich spricht super deutsch, ein top fischer
und wartet auf leute wie dich.
tl und gut fisch

Z.


----------



## Marlin1 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Heiko,

Wieso ist Livebait in Kroatien verboten ??

Ich will dir ja deine Träume nicht nehmen, aber dein Vorhaben
einen Broadbill alleine zu fangen ist aussichtslos.

Vor Kroatien werden für einen Broadbill etliche Bluefin mit der Angel gefangen. Der Broadbill ist und bleibt die Königstropähe
für jeden Big Gamer.

Der beste Köder für einen Broadbill an der Angel ist ein Squid
mit einem großen Knicklicht kurz darüber oder sogar im Bait.

Also viel Erfolg bei deinen Versuchen, wenn sie von Erfolg gekrönt sind, werde ich sogar Abbitte für meine Prognose leisten. #6

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## heiko666666 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

okay ich werd ja mit der bakul mitfahren dann kann ich ja sehen was die für thun und broadbill nehmen und dess mit dem livebait hab ich für deutschland gemeint und ehrlich gesagt live bait find ich am besten...
aber sollte man auch ein squid als live bait nehmen...?
und ich weiss dass dies aussichtslos scheint werds aber mit meinen miniboot versuchen(als zeitvetreib)
gruss heiko


----------



## heiko666666 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

hallo flatfischer weil du so gut über die bakul redest,warst du da schon?wenn ja sag bitte wie es war und wie die erfolge aussahen


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> und ich weiss dass dies aussichtslos scheint werds aber mit meinen miniboot versuchen(als zeitvetreib)
> gruss heiko


 
Hallo 
was hast denn für ein Boot ???
Gruß Andreas


----------



## zandermouse (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Heiko,

Dein Vorhaben halte ich ebenfalls für extrem schwierig bis aussichtslos,
weil Du unbedingt in Kroatien fischen willst. Ich halte die Broadbill- Jagd im
Atlantik für wesendlich aussichtsreicher. Auch wenn Du einen erfahrenen 
Skipper anheuerst, willst Du Dich ja trotzdem vorinformieren, sonst hättest
Du ja Deine Fragen nicht gestellt.

Daher einige Gedanken von mir zum Driftfischen als grobe Orientierung, was sich woanders schon bewert hat. 

Das Tackle:

Das von mir hier beschrieben Tackle habe ich absichtlich so gewählt, weil Heiko noch nie auf Schwertfisch geangelt hat. Ein erfahrener Angler würde durchaus anderes Gerät verwenden, aber Heiko soll seinen ersten Fisch nicht gleich verlieren. 
Obwohl es auch Angler gibt, die mit 50-er Ausrüstung Schwertfische fangen, würde ich hier zum 80 lbs – Gerät greifen, weil hier eine große Schnurreserve sehr von Vorteil ist. Die Rollen bekommen ein Backing aus 150 lbs Power Pro. Vor das Backing kommt ein Topshot- Leader, von ungefähr 100 m 130 lbs Mono, weil die geflochtene Schnur ja fast keine Dehnung hat. Beim Bespulen markierst Du die Schnur entsprechend der Tiefe in der Du fischen willst. 

Dann ermittelst Du mit Hilfe eines Federkraftmessers eine Bremseinstellung von 6-8 kg und markierst sie auf der Rolle. 

Auffinden der Fischplätze:

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Fischfinder, der auch den Meeresgrund in 700 m Tiefe noch gut abbilden kann. Interessant sind immer Plätze mit Strömungskanten unterschiedlicher Temperaturbereiche und Unterwasserberge oder sonstige Strukturen. 

Köder: Geeignet sind Köderfische der Hochsee aller Art und Squids als Life- oder 
Deadbait, je nach Verfügbarkeit in der Region. Hakengröße 8/0 bis 11/0. Das Vorfach besteht aus 200 – 400 lbs Mono. 

Anleitungen, wie man die Naturköder riggt, findest Du im Internet zuhauf.









https://www.swordfishingcentral.com/forum/rigging-corner/10228-new-swordfish-lures-drift-rig.html 

Hier nur mal ein Link, weil das sonst zu weit führen würde. Das ist schon ein Thema für sich, genauso wie die Montagen. Wenn Du 10 Schwertfischangler fragst, bekommst Du 10 verschiedene Montagen als Antwort. Alle Montagen haben jedoch gemeinsam, dass immer eine oder mehrere Lichtquellen mit eingebunden werden. 
Als Lichtfarbe haben sich blau und grün bestens bewert. Als Lichtquellen können Knicklichter oder batteriebetriebene Swordfishlights verwendet werden. 
Einige Fischer haben den Eindruck, dass mehrere Lichtquellen, die Bissausbeute erhöhen. Weit verbreitet ist die s.g. Luftballonmontage, bei der Blei und Schwimmer(Luftballon) von der Montage im Drill abreißen. 

Wenn du kurz vor Dämmerung einen geeigneten Platz gefunden hast, kontrollierst 
Du am Echolot, ob Deine Driftrichtung stimmt. z.B. ob Du an einer interessanten Struktur entlang driftest oder Dich an einer interessanten Strömungskante bewegst. 
Ist alles in Ordnung, legst Du eine Rute nach der anderen aus. Alle in unterschiedlichen Tiefen entsprechenden der Markierung, die Du Dir vorher angefertigt hast. Mit der längsten Leine fängst Du an. Ich würde zu Anfang mit maximal 4 Ruten fischen. 
Die Bremsen werden so eingestellt, dass gerade keine Schnur abläuft. Also fast gar keine Bremskraft. 

Jetzt legst du den Gimbel und das Schulterharness an. Die Lichter im Boot, bis auf eine kleine Positionslampe, werden gelöscht. 
Beobachte Die Rutenspitzen ganz genau. Wenn nach einer Stunde noch Nichts passiert ist, solltest Du die Köder kontrollieren. 

Falls Du einen Biss bekommst:


Ruhe bewaren.
Die Bremse auf die vorher markierte Stelle einstellen. Das ist ganz wichtig, weil bei einer Bremskraft größer 8 kg die Schwertfische dazu neigen, auszuschlitzen. 
Einfach die Schnur einkurbeln. Der schlägt sich, wenn die Schnur straff ist von ganz alleine an. Vorausgesetzt der Haken ist auch rattenscharf. 
Falls große Blauflossenthunfische vorkommen, hast Du mit dem hier beschriebenen Tackle noch Reserven, aber auch damit lässt sich kein Wunder vollbringen. |bigeyes







Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## zulu (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Irgendwie haben ja meine vorschreiber schon recht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus sie haben schon viel an besagtem 
platz auf unseren traumfisch gefischt und dort auch schon gefangen, sonst wäre ja alles nur graue theorie.

Meine meinung ist gepaart mit etwas erfahrung und auch erfolg an eben diesem Platz.

Es gibt in europa keinen besseren ort um für kleines geld
bekanntschaft mit dem bb zu machen.

Es ist dort möglich einen bb vom eigenen boot zu fangen.

Die anfahrt in das fanggebiet ist kurz und relativ
ungefährlich.

Fakt ist,

die fische sind nicht sehr groß,
die langleinenfischerei hat dazu beigetragen
daß ein fisch mit 50 kg schon als groß gilt.
Das ist aber in vielen anderen sicheren fanggebieten
der welt heute auch ähnlich.

Fische die 100 kilo erreichen sind sehr selten.

Das bedeutet, eine hochwertige 30 oder 50 lbs ausrüstung
reicht in hr aus um einen bb zu fangen. 
Bremskraft reicht und da das fanggebiet nur 100 bis 200 m
tief ist braucht man dort auch nicht so viel schnur.
Eine 80er ist natürlich sicherer und der drill ist dementsprechend kürzer. 

Nun ist es aber so, daß eigendlich niemand dort gezielt
auf bb fischt, denn die thunfischangelei ist dort so gut
daß es kaum jemand für nötig hält sich nächteweise mit der jagd des bb zu beschäftigen.

Die fische , die gefangen werden , sind fast ausschließlich beifang bei der thunangelei. Und zwar meist am späten nachmittag oder in der dämmerung.

Das heisst mit kleinen thuna haken und sardine als köder,
ganz ohne jede beleuchtung.

Der haken mit köder ist so klein , daß er oft komplett weggeschluckt wird und das ausschlitzen nicht zum problem gehört , da der haken im schlund oder schon im magen sitzt. 

Zu meiner taktik gehört nicht nur driften , sondern auch schleppen und sehr gern liege ich an der boje auf einem berg.

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß die bb ihre eigene art zu kämpfen haben , eine andere flucht und befreiungstaktik verfolgen als zb ein thun und insgesammt eher unberechenbar und am boot sehr gefährlich sind.

Die kraft der fische ist dort aber leider durch einen parasiten
den man in fast jedem fisch findet sehr geschwächt.

Mir ist der name jetzt entfallen, ich müsste erst nachsuchen.
Es ist ein fieser krebs, der in der bauchhöle eingekapselt wuchert und seine arme durch das muskelgewebe endlos lang schiebt.
Dann irgendwann seine selbst befruchteten eier durch die haut durch eine art rüssel in das wasser abgibt.
Diese schnürsenkel die aus dem fischleib hängen , die kennt eigendlich jeder aufmerksame schwertjäger.

Eigendlich ist das alles kein hexenwerk mit dem bb an diesem platz.

Nur wie vorher schon erwähnt zur richtigen zeit am richtigen platz und in der richtigen tiefe.

freundlichst #h

Z.


----------



## heiko666666 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

hört sich ja schon besser an dess von zulu ...:q
an badewirt:mein boot ist 4,50 lang und vom rumpf nicht geignet um vor die kornaten zukommen.
aber ich kaufe mir bald ein neues grösseres...
Gibt es auch vor murter in tiefen von 60 bis 80m schon thune oder ist das eher noch aussichtloser???wenn ja dann in welchen grössen in der regel...?


----------



## zandermouse (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*



zulu schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben ja meine vorschreiber schon recht.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus sie haben schon viel an besagtem
> platz auf unseren traumfisch gefischt und dort auch schon gefangen, sonst wäre ja alles nur graue theorie.
> ...


 
@zulu,

Jetzt wissen wenigstens auch die, die noch nicht dort waren, um was es geht und können sich an der Diskussion beteiligen. 

Da Deine Meinung auch mit Erfolg gepaart ist, würde es Dir sicher Nichts ausmachen, hier ein paar Fotos von Deinen
selbstgefangenen Broadbills einzustellen. |supergri

Nach der beigefügten Grafik sind die dort gefangenen Schwertfische (50 kg) noch keine 2 Jahre alt, oder
sie finden nicht mehr genügend Nahrung. 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## heiko666666 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*



zulu schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine thune bb usw.
> 
> aber bernsteinmakrelen und zahnbrassen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Zulu hab mich mal erkennttigt aber der denn ich fragte  sagte das es vor murter thun und bb gibt wer ist im recht...;+


----------



## zandermouse (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo zulu,

bezüglich Deinen Ausführungen zum Thema: "Bilder einstellen"
kann ich Dich verstehen. Du möchtest halt nicht, dass der
ganze "Hühnerhof" hier wieder einflattert um Bilderrätzel lösen zu wollen, die keine sind. Na vielleicht änderst Du Deine Meinung noch, weil es solche Bilder nicht oft
zu sehen gibt. #6

Bei der Grafik aus dem Swordfish Report kann ich Dir weiterhelfen. Die Länge wurde angegeben von Lower Jaw bis
Fork Length. Das bedeutet: Es wurde vom Unterkiefer bis
zur Schwanzwurzel gemessen (aber nicht...bis zu der... des Anglers). Das ist das System der Wissenschaftler. :vik:

Da die Eingangsfrage kaum zu deuten war, schadet es ja nischt, wenn wir das Thema ein bisschen aufweiten und auch den Broad Bill etwas genauer betrachten. Nichts ist schlimmer als Angler, die nur wenig bis nichts über ihren
Zielfisch wissen. 

Nichts für ungut, du bringst ja auch ohne Bilder sehr interessante Informationen. Danke dafür !

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## J.D. (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

An alle Vorposter

Da ich auch schon einige Jahre mein Boot in Jezera liegen habe und auch einige Versuche zusammen mit meinem Capt.
unternommen habe dort gezielt auf Schwertfisch zu angeln muß ich leider sagen es gehört viel Glück dazu. Ich fische schon seit 20 Jahren gezielt auf Schwertfisch und ein Fang vor der Kroatischen Küste ist meist ein Unfall beim Thunangeln oder aber viele durchfischte Nächte das bedeutet 9-10 Nächte pro Schwertfisch und das mit einer 
Crew die einiges an Schwertfischgerfahrung besitzt.
Wer verbirgt sich den hinter Zulu ? Ich kenne eigentlich jeden Angler und Crew vor Ort.

Gruß
Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst

"SHY"


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Ohje, Ohje, Ohje,

ich sag da nichts mehr dazu.

Wenn der Junge absäuft sind wir noch schuld.


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Eine Kleinigkeit noch,

das die Broadbills in der Adria oder im Mittelmeer Hungerhaken sind, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Ein Meterfisch ist naturgemäß halt noch ein wenig mickrig.

Da ich immerhin schon das Vergnügen hatte im Pazifik und im Indischen Ozean einige Vergleichsexemplare zu fangen, kamen mir die Mittelmeer Broadbills immer gut genährt und äußerst kompakt vor.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## J.D. (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Heiko

Mit einem 4,50 m Boot würde ich nicht sehr weit rausfahren
auf jeden Fall nicht zum Thun oder Schwertfisch angeln.
Du hast slbst in der Sommerzeit immer wieder eine starke Bora oder auch plötzliche Gewitter.Ich will dich nicht entmutigen aber alle Stellen wo Thun oder Schwertfisch gefangen werden liegen vor den Kornaten. Das bedeuted
ca 12 Meilen von Murter oder Jezera.Ich habe selbst mit meinem 35 Fuß Boot schon Probleme bei starken Gewittern
gehabt und musste Deckung hinter den Inseln suchen.

Gruß
Jörg-Dieter
"SHY"


----------



## heiko666666 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Dabei seit: 01.2008

Ort: Versmold
Beiträge: 33 







*AW: drift fischen* 
Hallo Heiko

Mit einem 4,50 m Boot würde ich nicht sehr weit rausfahren
auf jeden Fall nicht zum Thun oder Schwertfisch angeln.
Du hast slbst in der Sommerzeit immer wieder eine starke Bora oder auch plötzliche Gewitter.Ich will dich nicht entmutigen aber alle Stellen wo Thun oder Schwertfisch gefangen werden liegen vor den Kornaten. Das bedeuted
ca 12 Meilen von Murter oder Jezera.Ich habe selbst mit meinem 35 Fuß Boot schon Probleme bei starken Gewittern
gehabt und musste Deckung hinter den Inseln suchen.

Gruß
Jörg-Dieter
"SHY" 

hi d.j ich habe ein paar georg blänich bücher und hab ein profi angeschrieben und die sagten es sei MÖGLICH vor murter und nicht nur denn kornaten


----------



## J.D. (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Heiko

Nochmal du kannst natürlich vor Murter fischen du must halt 10 Meilen raus.Wenn du sehr viel Zeit hast dann kann es sein das die Thune im Winter sehr dicht vereinzelt vor Murter fängst , ist aber sehr sehr sehr selten.Schwertfisch aber ganz sicher nicht.

J.D.


----------



## heiko666666 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

und in welcher grösse haben die sehr sehr sehr seltenen thune?
und war schon JEMAND auf der Bakul oder einem anderen bg-boot? wie war es so?!?


----------



## J.D. (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Habe leider keine Zeit mehr mich an dieser sinnlosen Debatte
zu beteiligen bin ab morgen auf meinem Boot und werde die Thune die nächsten 14 Tage ärgern.

J.D.


----------



## zandermouse (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*



J.D. schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Zeit mehr mich an dieser sinnlosen Debatte
> zu beteiligen bin ab morgen auf meinem Boot und werde die Thune die nächsten 14 Tage ärgern.
> 
> J.D.


 
Da hast Du leider recht ! Auf der Webseite, von dieser ominösen Bakul sieht es so aus, als hätten die noch
nie einen Schwerdfisch gefangen. 

http://www.game-fishing-adriatic.com/big_fishing_galerija.phtml

Wozu also dieser Thread ;+;+;+

Wer oder was verbirgt sich hinter dem 
*Pseudonym: "zulu*" ;+;+

Da hast du aber auch einen geschickten Weg gefunden, Dich aus dieser sinnlosen Debatte zu verabschieden.

Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil, auf das die Thunfischjagd erfolgreich sein möge. Es sind ja kaum noch welche dort.|wavey:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## zulu (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Mir wird es nicht gelingen alle 10 nächte einen bb zu fangen.

Ich melde mich hier erst wieder wenn es soweit ist.

Die hosen runter lassen könnt ihr,

mein stil ist das nicht !!

das mögen alle bitte akzeptieren.


auf weiteres

Z.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

"Z" ..fast wie Zorro - der Rächer der Kleingärtner!


----------



## J.D. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Die Webside von meinem Capt. hoffe das dort bald ein Kroatien update erscheinen wird.www.marlin-web.com

Gruß
J.D.
"SHY"


----------



## Marlin1 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Jörg Dieter,

da hast du ja wieder das richtige Näschen für die Bluefins,
viel Vergnügen und dicke Fische.

Beste Grüße 
Reinhold


----------



## zulu (3. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

So !

Fuer alle zweifler, unglaeubige und sonstige kleingaertner

pics von meinem letzten, heute morgen  nach durchfischter nacht selbst gefangenem bb.
Mit 40 kg zu klein und darum wie immer relaest.


#h
z.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RIMG0024.JPG (37,4 KB) 	  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RIMG0025.JPG (39,2 KB) 	  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RIMG0030.JPG (39,1 KB) 	  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RIMG0032


----------



## saily (3. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zulu! |schild-g

Natürlich für einen Broadbill kein Riese -  und dennoch
ists ein Traumfisch!

Broadbill ist Königsklasse - und dann auch noch alles
selber gemacht#6#6

Respekt, Glückwunsch und Anerkennung!

saily


----------



## J.D. (3. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Hallo Zulu

Wie heißt denn dein Boot oder von welchem Boot hast du den Schwertfisch gefangen.

Gruß

Jörg-Dieter


----------



## Marlin1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Das frage ich mich allerdings auch.


P.S.

So sehen lebend releaste Broadbills aus. Man beachte die Farbe des Fisches.


----------



## zulu (5. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Ich habe schon mal gesagt : Ich werde hier die hosen nicht runterlassen.

Zu viele schlechte erfahrungen im www. mit diversen experten gemacht.

Darum gibt es normalerweise keine pics von meinen aktivitaeten.
Und meinen schaedel werde ich erst recht nicht praesentieren.

Und Marlin, 
der es immer noch nicht glaubt, ein fisch in der nacht mit blitz im schwarzen wasser sieht natuerlich anders aus als meiner bei aufgehender sonne im blauen wasser mit ner 30 euro cam abgelichtet. Der fisch war auf dem ruecken wunderbar blau und verschwand lustig schwaenzelnd in der tiefe, so wie es sich gehoert.

Und , danke Saily !!

Momentan sind die naechte zu rauh und zu gefaehrlich um 
sich vor den kornaten aufzuhalten.

Fuer mich ist das thema anglerboard jetzt beendet.

Ich werde mich jetzt fuer immer verabschieden,
es wird keine tips, beitraege oder sonst etwas mehr
von mir geben.

Ich gehe lieber fischen , wie  30 jahre vor dem internet auch
schon.

Z.


----------



## Seatrout (5. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

Jup,dann mach das!

Viel Glück noch beim Fischen.
gruß


----------



## heiko666666 (21. August 2009)

*AW: drift fischen*

schade eigentlich....


----------

